# Which of these guitars is better for a beginner?



## mw91 (Oct 13, 2009)

So I'm looking to buy a guitar around $150-250 and so far I've found the following. Does anybody have recommendations on which one I should get? Or recommendations for other good beginning guitars?

Washburn OG2 dreadnought
Takamine C-128
Takamine Jasmine S33
Art & Lutherie Wild Cherry

Thanks!


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

*For another*

Spend another $50.00 and look at getting your self a decent used guitar all solid wood or at least a solid top, out of the 4 you listed the A&L would be the best bet, but looking around many shops till you find one that just says that this is the guitar I have to have is your best bet.Ship


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

yeah- like ship says, the a&l is the better- for about $50 more than the wild cherry, look for one with a solid top- the "cedar" or "spruce" models. 
youll get more bang for your buck that way- and itll still be a great guitar to own long after youre a beginner


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Ship of fools said:


> looking around many shops till you find one that just says that this is the guitar I have to have is your best bet.Ship


That's usually the best way--don't rush into it, be patient.

And the A&L would be my choice from the list.


----------



## mw91 (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the tips. Would a Gibson Epiphone AJ-10 with a solid spruce top be a better choice than the A&L? (or would it mostly be based on personal preference)
Btw how do you thank someone for posting? Sorry, I just joined yesterday!


----------



## neogardguitar (Dec 6, 2007)

Hi MW91

There is no question you will get a better deal on a used guitar.

Take a friend who knows about guitars with you to check out any used ones. 

If you want to buy new, try everything in your price range and pick your favourite. 

N


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

*I see*

mw91 I see that you are local if you need someone to go to some of the shops here in the lower mainland give me a PM I always have time to spend with someone looking to buy a guitar, there are several really good decent shops to look through, from pawn shops to others.Ship.........and you see that thanks button on the bottom right click away


----------



## Skndstry (Jul 21, 2009)

You should take Ship up on that offer. Don't be looking to buy brand new - you will get a much better guitar for $250-300 if you go used. You might even find one here if you are patient.


----------



## blackcloud (Nov 22, 2009)

just an idea, it might be nice if the player could choose...the one they pick is the best choice..


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

blackcloud said:


> just an idea, it might be nice if the player could choose...the one they pick is the best choice..


Sure it wold be nice, and that would in some sense be the best choice, but the OP asked us for our opinions--so we offered ours, and you just offered yours.

I've asked for opinions here before, and then went and made up my own mind.

But checking out other people's advice can be valuable when looking for a guitar.

But in the end it is best if the person playing the guitar makes the final choice.

It just helps if it's an informed choice, not an off the cuff choice.


----------

